
Success of a not-so-novel idea? - ericwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/20/flixster-hits-10-million-registered-users/
======
ericwan
To me flixster just sounds like a MySpace for movie-goers. Any ideas why it's
getting so popular?

